

Toolkit for Web Dev 2012 q1 - dalehurley
http://dalehurley.com/essential-toolkit-for-a-developer-building-a-site_20120419.html

======
dalehurley
The web is amazing at the moment. Creating a polished application could not be
easier. This toolkit is a summary of what you need to get started.

What is in your tool belt?

The most exciting part for me is I know it will be completely different in 6
months time. What are the next emerging technologies that has you excited?

~~~
mrpollo
TextMate, Sequel Pro, MAMP Pro, VIM, iTerm2, VMWare Fusion, Firebug, Scss,
Compass

